# Public Easement list



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

Does anyone know of a place online or otherwise which shows public easments in the state? 

I'm trying to find out if in fact a couple around me are real, they were told to me by many of the locals, but i don't want to find out they were full of it the hard way. thanks.


----------



## matt73 (Feb 3, 2003)

The best place is probably your county register of deeds. They should have the legal description of the property including easements. However, you may have to pull the entire plat if it is platted to see easements. Also, neither one of these places is guaranteed to have all posible easements.

Remember too, a public utility easement (the most common kind) does not give you the right to cross that area of the property, only an easement for public ingress and egress. 

This will be difficult to track down at best.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

jeremy L said:


> Does anyone know of a place online or otherwise which shows public easments in the state?
> 
> I'm trying to find out if in fact a couple around me are real, they were told to me by many of the locals, but i don't want to find out they were full of it the hard way. thanks.


A public easement to what? A lake, the Saginaw Bay, state hunting land?


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

answerguy8 said:


> A public easement to what? A lake, the Saginaw Bay, state hunting land?


Lake Huron/Saginaw Bay. Looking at 3-4 spots between Caseville and Port Austin along m25.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

jeremy L said:


> Lake Huron/Saginaw Bay. Looking at 3-4 spots between Caseville and Port Austin along m25.


Can I assume that these 'public easements' that you have been told about by the locals are not being used by many (or any) people and that's why you're not sure if they are real easements or not?


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

matt73 said:


> The best place is probably your county register of deeds. They should have the legal description of the property including easements. .


The township hall office too.


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

answerguy8 said:


> Can I assume that these 'public easements' that you have been told about by the locals are not being used by many (or any) people and that's why you're not sure if they are real easements or not?


correct.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

You can order the Huron County plat maps here:
http://www.co.huron.mi.us/contact.asp
but I couldn't find a source to view them online.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

@ $28.00 + S&H [$4] ; basically $32 a book , I'm pretty sure they won't be online for free!!

:yikes:

Robert


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

sfw1960 said:


> @ $28.00 + S&H [$4] ; basically $32 a book , I'm pretty sure they won't be online for free!!
> 
> :yikes:
> 
> Robert


Bay County's is.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

answerguy8 said:


> Bay County's is.


Do you have a link ?


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Lucky Dog said:


> Do you have a link ?


Since plat maps are worth $26 i figure you owe me $13 for the link. 
http://ptq.co.bay.mi.us/

Then look in the upper right hand corner for the tiny print
that says "new county tax maps".


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

answerguy8 said:


> Since plat maps are worth $26 i figure you owe me $13 for the link.
> http://ptq.co.bay.mi.us/
> 
> Then look in the upper right hand corner for the tiny print
> that says "new county tax maps".



Some 'answerguy' you turned out to be...
:lol: :lol:
Had to ASK for the link and then he wants money!

(you work for our gov't by chance??)
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
j/k
Thanks man!!

*R*


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

answerguy8 ~
Can you find free ones for Newaygo Cty??
My books a few years old... and I didn't want to sCHWiiinG!! another $32.00!!!

:evilsmile

TIA ~
Robert


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

sfw1960 said:


> answerguy8 ~
> Can you find free ones for Newaygo Cty??
> My books a few years old... and I didn't want to sCHWiiinG!! another $32.00!!!
> 
> ...


I'm changing my name now.:help:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

answerguy8 said:


> I'm changing my name now.:help:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

That's a gooooooooooooooooooooooooood one!


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

answerguy8 said:


> I'm changing my name now.:help:


Would the new name be

answerguy13$


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

theeyes said:


> Would the new name be
> 
> answerguy13$


Anything but FreeAnswerGuy. rotest_e


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

answerguy8 said:


> Since plat maps are worth $26 i figure you owe me $13 for the link.
> http://ptq.co.bay.mi.us/
> 
> Then look in the upper right hand corner for the tiny print
> that says "new county tax maps".


Thanks for the link.

Just send me a bill. I figure since your the "Answerguy" You can figure out my address...


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Is to research plat maps for the area. HOWEVER, plat maps show ownership and boundaries, but no other reference points (i.e. landmarks, creeks, trees, rocks, etc.). So it's very hard to know what you're looking at just by using plat maps. You need to know where property corners (pins or other monuments) and other boundaries are. 

Case in point...public road endings at water, which is what this question may be related to. This has been the subject of legal action all over this state for decades. It is often local opinion that road endings APPEARING to end at the great lakes provide public access. There often is a path or trail leading from the road ending that has been used by people for ever and ever. May even be a 4x4 road. Still doesn't mean it's public property. Many of the road endings actually end at privately owned property. I can give you several examples of this on the west side of the bay...some of which have recently been closed off due to misuse/abuse by quads and other vehicles :rant: 

So my best advice...get the plat maps, then if you're dealing with a road ending (guessing here), go talk with the county road commission. They can give you some sound advice one way or another.


----------

